#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  What's the difference?

## ShadowStep

Hello.
My question is what's the difference between spirits and ghosts? One of my teacher raised me this question when she asked if the story was about ghosts or spirits. 
Thank you.

----------


## VIRAL

Ghosts are spirits, but not all spirits are ghosts. Like sylphs and nightgaunts, for example.

----------


## ShadowStep

Okay,now I get it. Thanks for the help. ^_^

----------


## VIRAL

anytime!  :Cool:

----------


## daecon

A ghost is usually understood to be the spiritual remains of a now deceased human being. A spirit, on the other hand, is any non corporeal entity, and may include ghosts, demons and angels, nature spirits and elementals, and some varieties of fae.

----------

